# ID application for minor PR fellas



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello folks,
Can someone explain in layman’s words. What are the next steps after getting PR for a minor (under 16s)?

Do we wait for a kid to turn 16 and then start the fresh ID book application? 

Or Do we lodge the ID application now and wait for 16th birthday (to collect the ID?????)?

What really is the correct process because for adults it’s a straightforward process?

TIA


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

If you want you can apply for the ID number now. The main advantage of that is that the minor will receive a South African birthcertificate with an ID number. Apart from travelling outside the country, the minor can then start using this birth certificate instead of a passport (e.g. at school, for medical aid etc).

It is, however, not mandatory to get the ID number now and you can wait until 16. But I dont see why one would not want to get the ID number now.

If you happen to be in Gauteng i recommend you go to Randburg DHA as the staff there is very clued up on that process.


----------



## KGM (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, my 2 kids have been PR holders since 2014. I have exhausted all possible avenues to have them allocated with non-citizen ID numbers, their PRs were verified at issue stage. Tried most DHA offices around Durban. All DHA officials from Births, Citizenship and ID counters say I must wait till the kids turn 16. My next move is trying the Randburg Home Affairs as suggested above by Jollem. Tricky part is that you cant apply for kid naturalization till they get ID numbers allocated. Its really a catch 22


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

KGM said:


> Tricky part is that you cant apply for kid naturalization till they get ID numbers allocated. Its really a catch 22


But you can only naturalize kids when they reach 18!


----------



## expartobe (Feb 11, 2016)

mawire said:


> But you can only naturalize kids when they reach 18!


Where do you get this one @mawire? as DHA website only mention 5 years on PRP and with PR ID.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

expartobe said:


> Where do you get this one @mawire? as DHA website only mention 5 years on PRP and with PR ID.


Check here under "When can they become citizens?" subheading. Also here.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

My interpretation of the articles (and the "new" regulations) is that while in the past, a child born to a PR holder was automatically a citizen BY BIRTH, this is no longer the case. If the child wants to be a citizen BY BIRTH then they wait until they turn 18. How ever, I am still convinced that parents can apply for citizenship for children under 18 once the children have been on PRP for 5 years. However, such citizeship will not be citizenship BY BIRTH but citizenship by NATURALISATION. 

The requirements for naturalisation do not put a restriction on age or country of birth. They provide for a family application where a parent makes a naturalisation application for the family at the same time. Infact they specifically mention that all the members of the family must be 5 years on PRPs otherwise the entire app (for everyone) is rejected. Nowhere do they mention an age restriction or country of birth restriction. My view.


----------

